# qui connais l'aplic "Cashy Pos"?



## rodnia (1 Août 2014)

Hello!
qui connait l'applic pour iPad: Cashy Pos (lite) ?

je viens de l'installer sur mon ipad et avant d'acheter la version payantej'ai besoin de comprendre comment connecter l'imprimante pour pouvoir imprimer les quittances.

la par défaut c'est envoyer par emailet quand je vais dans les paramètresimprimante/sanner il me demande l'adresse ID

qqu'un peut m'aider?

merci d'avance...


----------



## Lauange (3 Août 2014)

Salut, pour imprimer il te faut une imprimante compatible airprint. Sans cette fonction aucune possibilité.


----------



## rodnia (3 Août 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse....
Qui dit AirPrint...dit automatiquement qu il me faut le wifi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2014)

rodnia a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse....
> Qui dit AirPrint...dit automatiquement qu il me faut le wifi?



Oui.


----------



## rodnia (4 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui.



Mince...je n ai pas le wifi...avec la 3G-4G ou Bluetooth ça irait pas?
Vous me conseilleriez ou connaissez une imprimante pas trop cher?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2014)

rodnia a dit:


> Mince...je n ai pas le wifi...



Tu n'as pas une box qui a le wi-fi ? Sinon une borne Airport Express te l'offrira.



rodnia a dit:


> avec la 3G-4G ou Bluetooth ça irait pas?



Non.



rodnia a dit:


> Vous me conseilleriez ou connaissez une imprimante pas trop cher?



Canon en fait des très bien.


----------

